# photos of my baby!



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pictures of my beautiful Freddie


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

And some more


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He is handsome and looks like a real cheeky boy.


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

Haha he is gorgeous I must admit  yes very cheeky ans naughty, I was out the other night and my mum sent me this photo of him


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the cat and dog pics x


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

They are best friends


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww thats my fab pic of Freddie - the first one , lovely dog too


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

Haha yeah I do remember you saying, I can't believe how tiny he is there! Not no more though! That was the first hour I had him! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha yes , i mean to say fav pic not fab but he is fab too


----------

